# My wax collection so far..



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Today I was tidying my shed and lined up all my pastewaxes for a little group photo:










Please note this only my paste waxes, didn't include my sprayable or liquid ones.



Guess I won't run out of waxes for a while..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You have been busy great collection


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Which is your favorite then?:thumb:


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice collection 

Ive spotted My favourite at the front there ... Good choice with the Shield :thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

CGRD said:


> Nice collection
> 
> Ive spotted My favourite at the front there ... Good choice with the Shield :thumb:


Shield is absolutely an awesome wax, so far I only got a samplepot, but will soon buy a proper pot


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

s29nta said:


> Which is your favorite then?:thumb:


Tough question, really...but Best Of Show, Shield and the CG 50/50 are probably my favorites..:buffer:

But since some of them are unused, I can't say for sure. But I doubt they will outstand them!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

More wax research to do then? Also more collecting to do:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice collection. I see you like a dodo wax or two lol


----------



## Dagashi (May 6, 2013)

wow...wont they expire?


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

s29nta said:


> More wax research to do then? Also more collecting to do:thumb:


Yes and yes  Always looking for new waxes, especially limited ones.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Dagashi said:


> wow...wont they expire?


Not if they are kept with their lids on and not stored in hot temperatures. If you keep the wax from drying out, they will last forever.:argie:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

i dont get it you can only use one!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

taylor8 said:


> i dont get it you can only use one!


But its always good to have a selection to choose one from.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice stuff


----------



## slayer (Apr 5, 2012)

nice collection:lol:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

A little update.. There has been a few new ones, I will return to those later on. But this is my latest buy, when my local Swissvax dealer had a 20% off deal, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Just a little order I got today from elite car care:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

this must be handy for Norway :thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

efib said:


> this must be handy for Norway :thumb:


You mean the Winter Wax?


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Another pot for my collection


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Are you a detailer by profession carshine ? how many cars do you wax per week or month ?


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

chefy said:


> Are you a detailer by profession carshine ? how many cars do you wax per week or month ?


It's just enthusiasm but yes I do take detailingjobs now and then 😊


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Updated picture:










Poorboys Nattys Red
Poorboys Nattys Blue
Bouncers Fortify
Bouncers Looking Sweet
Bouncers Satsuma Rock
Bouncers Sherbet Fizz
Bouncers DW Valentine
Bouncers Moonshine
Dodo Juice Obi-Wan-Karnubi Chocwork Orange
Dodo Juice Basiscs Of Bling Protection Wax
Dodo Juice Carnauba Cream Egg
Dodo Juice Skull Candy
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Supernatural
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
Dodo Juice DoubleWax x 3
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boys
Dodo Juice Tyromania
Dodo Juice Engel
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Chemical Guys Petes #53
Chemical Guys 5050 v1
Chemical Guys Lava (sample)
Meguiars #16
Swissvax Shield + sample
Swissvax Concorso
Swissvax BOS (sample)
Swissvax Autobahn (sample)


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Finally!!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

So badly want moonshine!


----------

